# Net boat for sale



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

About 5 feet long perfect for wading even has a small rack for your gigs. $50.00 can text pics


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

sent pm. 1st dibs


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

2nd in line pending picts if he doesn't want it


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sold


----------

